# Can rabbits have cheerios?



## bunnychild (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi I have heard alot of you say that you give you rabbits cheerios and I was wonding if this is ok to feed rabbits? Just as a treat of course.


----------



## majorv (Jul 30, 2012)

We sometimes give our rabbitscheerios, usually no more than 10 at a time.We onlygive the plain cheerios.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 30, 2012)

They're not the worst treat, but rolled oats would be better.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 30, 2012)

I give just a couple when I need something REALLY good that I can hand to the buns. It gets them to comply with medication, toenail trimming, or in Gary's case, getting his socks on. It is a really good bribe and I feel it has less sugar than a crazin, but they also get them occasionally. I also use only the plain.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 30, 2012)

I have Harriet a few (about 5-10) a few times a week. She loves them.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 30, 2012)

I gave Sweetie one and she liked it. I also will give plain ones.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 31, 2012)

Heard of lots here that use them as a treat.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 31, 2012)

If my kids are eating Cheerios they will give them one or two.. other than that nope. We stick to fruit for treats


----------

